
I Have a Maiden Name - Savi0rCaptain
https://medium.com/@mjbrender/i-have-a-maiden-name-58207e099e78#.qaporyf0l
======
saycheese
Basically the guy's wife hadn’t considered changing her last name and he felt
strongly about having his future family have a shared surname, so he suggested
and changed his last name to hers.

------
burntrelish1273
Just hope they don't fall into that trap of those cliché couples: she resents
him for compromising too much and downhill from there.

------
mdotk
Why is this here?

